# Gelding has discharge from anus????? Help!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Call a vet. NOW.

I have no clue what it is, but if he's moaning when he defecates, there's something *wrong*.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I would call your vet....it sounds like he has worms and might have a resistance problem or and over load of them which if that is the case you need to be careful......as you could end up with impaction colic.

I don't think is it unusual for a horse to moan.......my geldings do it all the time and I know for a fact they have no worm issues.

Generally when dealing with a horse with an unknown history a power pac is usually used.......5 days of a double dose of Panacur.....BUT I would check with your vet first.

Super Nova


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Call a vet. NOW.
> 
> I have no clue what it is, but if he's moaning when he defecates, there's something *wrong*.


While I don't mean to downplay the situation, my mare always gives a grunt/moan when she poops. There is certainly nothing wrong with her.

If he is straining, that is a problem. Are you sure it's not just flakey, dandery skin?

I would call your vet and describe what's happening, maybe email him the photo to see if s/he says they need to come out.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like pin worms. I wouldn't worry about the groaning, I've heard plenty horses do that when they poop. If he's straining to poop then yeah, you may have a problem. If the stuff around the rectum is like a yellowish powdery kinda looking stuff it's pinworms.
I'd switch to a different class of wormer. Simply switching brands isn't effective.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you always see worms if they are there? I haven't seen any since the last one. But if it can be that serious, I will definately have my vet out ASAP! As for the moaning, my mare does it too, but not as long or as loud as he does.... Texas was a 2 on the Henneke scale when we first got him, and has now bumped up to a 3 in the 7 weeks I have had him so far. The girl who gave him to me originally rescued him and she SAID she had a vet out and that there was nothing wrong with him, and she would give me the receipt. Well, she never did. Now, I'm curious if there isn't more to the story.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would collect a manure sample and have your vet do a fecal egg count, and set up a de-worming schedule.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

It's funny I was just reading the thread on that  
I think i will. Anyone know how much that runs cost wise?


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

horsecrazy84 said:


> Sounds like pin worms. I wouldn't worry about the groaning, I've heard plenty horses do that when they poop. If he's straining to poop then yeah, you may have a problem. If the stuff around the rectum is like a yellowish powdery kinda looking stuff it's pinworms.
> I'd switch to a different class of wormer. Simply switching brands isn't effective.


sorry to double post, but I just read what you said....what do you mean by class?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Here, a fecal is like $15.

By class, I assume the poster means pyrantel pamoate, praziquantol, fenbendazole, ivermectin, moxidectin, etc. They cover different types of worms.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

You should never actually see worms in your horses manure.....if so then your horse likely has and over load and you need to proceed with caution.

Super Nova


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Super Nova said:


> You should never actually see worms in your horses manure.....if so then your horse likely has and over load and you need to proceed with caution.
> 
> Super Nova


Yes, definitely move forward with vet assistance. Using something strong like moxidectin right now could cause impaction colic if his worm load is that high.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you so much guys! I will definately have someone out asap! My girls are pretty healthy, I'm not used to this sort of thing!


----------

